

Backpack: Earn money delivering things while you travel - bruceb
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/13/backpack-connects-you-with-travelers-so-you-can-purchase-items-in-other-countries

======
spitfire
How long will it take for someone to become a drug mule using this service?

"I want these porcelain dolls from this one store in columbia."

~~~
bruceb
There are some logistical problems to be worked out. I think they try to the
drug thing by having a person buy stuff from Amazon.

